# Rules for TBS



## vision (Jun 28, 2011)

So I've been feeling pretty good about myself..finally figured out how to get TBS. Placing a chunk directly on coals creates white smoke for a while then it will settle down but, sometimes it takes a while. If a chuck is placed off to the side or somewhere it can roast it's TBS the entire time.

I'm going through some threads and see guys saying white smoke comes from the wood smoldering and this is counter to my little experience.

What say you? Is white smoke caused by how fast wood burns?


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2011)

Most here would say white smoke is from to much oxygen, try burying your chunks along with the coals.


----------



## venture (Jun 29, 2011)

Pre heating and pre burning will help with the billowing white smoke.

Using the AMNS that Todd sells will elevate TBS to levels you cannot imagine.  It will change the way you smoke forever.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't soak the wood either. That will create steam instead of TBS.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 29, 2011)

Venture said:


> Pre heating ... will help with the billowing white smoke.


Preheat chunks in the fire box away from the coals for 20 mins or so to avoid the white smoke.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 29, 2011)

Vision said:


> So I've been feeling pretty good about myself..finally figured out how to get TBS. Placing a chunk directly on coals creates white smoke for a while then it will settle down but, sometimes it takes a while. If a chuck is placed off to the side or somewhere it can roast it's TBS the entire time.
> 
> I'm going through some threads and see guys saying white smoke comes from the wood smoldering and this is counter to my little experience.
> 
> What say you? Is white smoke caused by how fast wood burns?


There's quite a few ways to get TBS (and I don't mean the Turner Broadcast System) and everyone has their way of achieving TBS

If the wood is smoldering heavily, this is no good, think of a piece of wood like a punk,(remember those things you lit up as a kid), you want the wood to burn slowly like that.

I have on occasion laid a chunk in some hot coals then once the wood started burning a tad, I remove it from the direct heat and place it close to the heat source. Like I said... everyone has their method.

I don't worry about TBS in my Stickburner Like I do my GOSM, but a key factor is limit the oxygen as meateater stated.

In my GOSM I use large chunks and have been experimenting with the placement of the chunks, for example a 4" x 4" x 1" hunk of cherry will burn slower and give off a better smoke and last longer when I place it on the 1" side as opposed to completely flat. Another thing I have tried is stacking wood, this works well for long smokes.

Another consideration is having just the right amount of heat to my smoker box so it doesn't get so hot that it burns up the wood too quickly.


























The piece on the left still has some life left in it, the piece on the right is spent.







Lid was removed for the pictures only













And to answer your question _What say you? Is white smoke caused by how fast wood burns?_ Yes and the fact that the wood is burning too quickly is usually too much heat and oxygen.IMHO!


alelover said:


> Don't soak the wood either. That will create steam instead of TBS.




I am so glad to hear someone else say that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a pretty good answer Sqwib!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jul 13, 2011)

great post squib, and thanks for the pics!


----------

